# Manti



## Ghozt (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a few types of mantis.

Ghost

Orchid

Asian

African

Budwing

Mio


----------



## ismart (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice collection!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## d17oug18 (Feb 12, 2010)

welcome


----------



## revmdn (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

